# Help identifying cockerel breed



## gjs34 (Aug 29, 2021)

I was hoping someone might be able to help identify what breed this cockerel is. He may well be a cross but perhaps he might have the characteristics of a particular breed?

Many thanks for any help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't help you on breed but I can say he is absolutely stunning.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Handsome guy! He doesn't have an appearance consistent with any pure breed I know of, so I'd say he's a mix of some sort.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Very handsome, definitely some mix of OEG and very good conformation for a game cock. Is he friendly? Just too many characteristics for a single breed game. How much do you think he weighs? He is very well proportioned.


----------



## gjs34 (Aug 29, 2021)

Thanks all. Really helpful. I suspected he would be a mix. As you all say, he's certainly a handsome boy. As for being friendly...I'm afraid not. He's a real grump!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why is it always the handsome ones that are so difficult to live with?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Mix I'd say! He's beautiful!


----------

